# candles



## boyaminalnurse (May 7, 2008)

I have a really stupid question. I appologise for this but I need to know what peoples thoughts are on me having candles lit in the same room as the frogs. My frogs are in my room and I would like to light candles, specifically vanilla. Is this a no no? Any thoughts would be ok. I have read about not using the plugins, but not sure about candles and maybe (possibly) inscense. Thanks for any answers you can give.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

may do it with no ill effects, i personally light candles in my apartment but by the frogs, but the scent still carries


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I've been using a candle warmer forever with all my herps including pdf's with no ill effects.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

It has been written by the EPA that candle smoke contains >60 potentially toxic/noxious chemicals.

It is even recommended that no more than 1 candle per 'room' be lit if people are remaining in the room.

It is an easy google search.

Personally, candles are for power outages, and power outages alone.

...and as a side note, MANY a house fire has resulted from inadvertent misuse of candles, or house cats knocking them down  {Son of a NYC Fireman}


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I use candles all the time in the same room as my frogs. My frogs are all throughout my house, so it is unavoidable. I like to have a candle lit most times, especially when company is coming over. The tanks are all glass or at least covered, right? Probably very little is getting to the frogs. My frogs survived a house fire in which nothing else could breathe in the house. A candle is nothing.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Not so healthy candles*

Are Everyday Candles Destroying Your Home And Health?

Candle Soot: Is Candle Burning Healthy?

Candle dangers on MedicineNet.com

A Burning Dilemma - dangers of aromatic candles | E: The Environmental Magazine | Find Articles at BNET


OK, how do I say this nice Just b/c you dont 'notice' a problem doesnt mean it doesnt exist.

Smoking for instance....you can get away with that little recreational poisoning for many years in most instances...then you die of emphysema or cancer. 

burn your candles if you want...I'm just pointing out the not-so-obvious FACT that they _can be harmful_ to your health. So why do it again? 'cause it smells nice?? ugg.

WE had this same debate about smoking cigs in the frog room....

S


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Not so healthy candles*

On this subject, did anyone hear about the report on Incense? They are linking the burning of it in shops oversees with increased health issues of the shop owners. 

Kinda wild - hadn't really thought about candles though.

I would think soy candles would be the safer burning out of all of them. I don't burn them much, but when I do I use soy.



sports_doc said:


> Are Everyday Candles Destroying Your Home And Health?
> 
> Candle Soot: Is Candle Burning Healthy?
> 
> ...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i had aslo wondeed this as well. glad it got clarified. I have some questions that may sound stupid when posting, but really arent and are for the safety of the frogs. thanks for posting and the responses. I do have candles downstairs near my soon to be dart oom and i will just emove them. those asian beetles we get every year this time, they are stinky, so i light a few and try to vacuum as many up as i can. i'd say 15 plus hang out near the window seal. not your typical lady bug, fooled me until the hubby told me what they are.no frogs down there now, but i'm glad i didnt do this as my frog room is pretty tropical themed and i thought of adding some tropical candles that way down there. what about those gel burning fake fireplaces? i was thinking in case it got too cold down there? does the gel give off this same thing? kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Not so healthy candles*

Just like the demise of the red M&Ms, anything when taken to extremes can be detrimental to your health. 

Even using Ozone Generators for odor control can be dangerous as well. 

I think like anything else, moderation is the key. Doing something hours per day every day (like a daily smoking habit) is going to be much more dangerous than something done in moderation or occasionally.

We face dangers every day of our life and sometimes need to make decisions based on personal experience vs studies. If we paid attention to every study out there and the "potential" or "possible" side effects we would all be living in a bubble. 

I am not downplaying the info provided - just saying that burning anything "all the time" probably isn't the best for us or our frogs. 

What always amazes me is that the human race has survived at all. Before out fancy heating systems of today, coal and firewood was the most common source of heating in homes. Lighting was by whale oil or some other oil, candles or whatever else they were able to use. Hard to believe that everyone didn't die a horrible death, huh. 

Sorry that I am rambling. Just find topics such as this a little ironic if you know what I mean. 





sports_doc said:


> Are Everyday Candles Destroying Your Home And Health?
> 
> Candle Soot: Is Candle Burning Healthy?
> 
> ...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

It seems everything and I mean everything causes cancer and what not now adays. Moderation seems key here (like with most everything). Good info though.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

After doing a little searching around it seems that most of the chemicals from petroleum candles are from actually "burning" them. I'm not 100% on if this is true, but using a candle warmer (like I do) is harmless. Anyone?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Candle warmers are risky too... I have seen candles blow up on them and shoot hot wax and glass. Ive also seen them simply shoot wax... I have a nice bathroom wall of wax from this.

Interesting stuff on candles and to think I used to love incense but my wife hates them...


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

kyle1745 said:


> Candle warmers are risky too... I have seen candles blow up on them and shoot hot wax and glass. Ive also seen them simply shoot wax... I have a nice bathroom wall of wax from this.
> 
> Interesting stuff on candles and to think I used to love incense but my wife hates them...


I meant safe as far as airborne toxins. 

Pretty nuts that they could actually blow up a candle like that though! Must have had some kind of short to get them that hot or something?


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont get this, we all go after one thing thats labeled healthy, and then all of a sudden any variations of that product is now healthy.  Just because soy is good for you, doesn't mean some processed product that it can make, and be burned may be better than traditional methods.  I can't believe this world, and how mainstream it is.  Im not saying anything against you, its just like soy is become the new craze, like its a cure-all.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Any material that becomes volatilized as a result of heat can be an issue within a confined space as it pertains to you and your pets. Even if the majority components of the source are 'relatively harmless' the truth is that all natural materials contain a variety of compounds/contaminants that aren't necessarily good for you.

Of course as it pertains to each of us it is somewhat dependent on your genetics. I always tease people to 'pick their parents wisely' but the sad truth is that some of us are very prone to risk from carcinogens and others far more resistant.

Bill


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Not an expert but my mother only uses beeswax candles which supposedly don't give off all the soot and smoke...might be something to look into.

Chris


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

elmoisfive said:


> Of course as it pertains to each of us it is somewhat dependent on your genetics. I always tease people to 'pick their parents wisely' but the sad truth is that some of us are very prone to risk from carcinogens and others far more resistant.
> 
> Bill


Excellent point. For instance look at how some people can smoke cigarettes their whole lives and die at very old ages from natural causes and no lung cancer. And someone else who never smoked somehow dies from lung cancer. I bet the same can be said of all living things, including frogs.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I can`t wait to burn my Spruce candle this Christmas!
If I don`t survive from the deadly fumes,or having it blow up in my face, I would like to take this time to wish you all a safe and candle free holiday season.
What next!!

John


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> I can`t wait to burn my Spruce candle this Christmas!
> If I don`t survive from the deadly fumes,or having it blow up in my face, I would like to take this time to wish you all a safe and candle free holiday season.
> What next!!
> 
> John


***Sigh***


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

with the birth of my son 8 months ago glade pluggins all the wat no mess no toxins no saftey hazards.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

boogsawaste said:


> ***Sigh***


My point exactly.

John


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Not so healthy candles*



melissa68 said:


> What always amazes me is that the human race has survived at all.


What amazes me is my generation survived without seat belts, baby car seats (kids were put in a seat that hung on the back of the car seat so they were high enough to hit the windshield in a crash with a steering wheel and toy horn)............and..................people gave their kids LAWN DARTS for toys


----------

